
Show HN: VPN service without hard drives - captaindoe
https://www.ovpn.se/en/blog/improvement-of-the-physical-security/
======
tmikaeld
Soo... It's on network storage instead?...

~~~
Volundr
Assuming the NFS server isn't mounted on the image once it boots, it's no
storage. I would hope that's the case, and that the NFS server is configured
read-only, but they don't explicitly state it in the article.

~~~
tmikaeld
They don't and they encrypt it, why encrypt something that is read only? So i
can only assume that it is writable for configurations.

~~~
captaindoe
The NFS is read-only, and encrypted. The connection to the NFS server is
terminated directly after the image has been transfered and unpacked into the
RAM memory.

